# Fish room pics



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Here are some pics of my fishroom. A little cluttered with 30 tanks, but I love collecting!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 3


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 4


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 5


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 6


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 7


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 8


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

pic 9


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Wow thats insane! I can't imagine how much time you put into that collection


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

wow whats that HUGE monster you got in that tall tank??

fucken scary looken monster lerking in the dark


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have collected p's since 99' , with the majority bought since Jan 04'. The latest being the 5 Geryi from George.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

In the breeding section I just put up a recent pic of "Bruce"(remember Finding Nemo?). He comes up to the top of tank to eat, and I have actually held a piece of meat on tongs and he chomped it almost out of the water! I love large fish!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

crazy man, thats not a hobby thats a job....









love having that water right there.....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I would hate to have your elec bil


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

with all those, get a 1,000,000 gallon tank and throw them all in there and you got no problems







well love your collection, but remember, expect death for the small red belly tank you have.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you must be doing maintainence every day for hours


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

what kinds of fish do u gots going, well other thanb P's


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i get annoyed doing a water change on the few tanks i have...suck to be you, it must take hours. You do a great job keeping them running.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

god damn, i want ur fish room. lol i love ur designing, i think i see 4 dividers in one tank :laugh:


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

jesus.... nice collection


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> you must be doing maintainence every day for hours
> [snapback]1060785[/snapback]​


at least it takes me almost 2 hours to do my 8 now multiply by 3.... dang...

Anywho nice collection.... how do you enjoy them you got a chair in there anywhere? can you list what you got?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

crazy collection, but some of them serras looked kinda cramped.

i'd suggest you build a system and conneect all the tanks together. that's what i did and it saves me hours of water change.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive collection. You can start your own LFS.

How often do you do watercanges and maintenance on all those tanks. Even feeding must take a lot of time.

Good luck with all those fish


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I am most certainly JeALouS!

1. How many gallons of water do you have to change!?

2. Can you list some of your collection(fish type/thank size) for us to envy?

3. Are you housing anything else besides Ps?

4. When you started the hobby?

5. Which is your favorite tank setup or fish?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's an awesome fishroom















Do you have some pics of your fish ???


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, here goes.... The electric bill is usually 90.00 in the winter, and goes down in the summer to 60.00. The fish are in a rental house of mine, with no appliances running. I change 50 % of the water in all fry tanks daily, this allows overstocking, that and 4-6 feedings a day. I have only p's in my collection, with the first purchase being dime sized reds in 99'. These reds are the ones that prodouced those fry. I would love to have central filtration, but I like to manipulate parameters to my liking, especially heating for breeders/potential breeders. Some of these fish looked cramped, but they were observed after purchase, and their inactivity dictated their placement in divided tanks. There is no problem with water quality as I spend an average of 6-8 hours a day working on the tanks. I would love to list my collection, and will with pics soon. I used my sisters computer last night, she has DSL and the speed helped me put up pics. I'll take more pics this weekend and start listing tanks/fish. Thanks for the comments all! Trebor


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> OK, here goes.... The electric bill is usually 90.00 in the winter, and goes down in the summer to 60.00. The fish are in a rental house of mine, with no appliances running. I change 50 % of the water in all fry tanks daily, this allows overstocking, that and 4-6 feedings a day. I have only p's in my collection, with the first purchase being dime sized reds in 99'. These reds are the ones that prodouced those fry. I would love to have central filtration, but I like to manipulate parameters to my liking, especially heating for breeders/potential breeders. Some of these fish looked cramped, but they were observed after purchase, and their inactivity dictated their placement in divided tanks. There is no problem with water quality as I spend an average of 6-8 hours a day working on the tanks. I would love to list my collection, and will with pics soon. I used my sisters computer last night, she has DSL and the speed helped me put up pics. I'll take more pics this weekend and start listing tanks/fish. Thanks for the comments all! Trebor
> [snapback]1061183[/snapback]​


Thats most definately a lot of work. This is no longer a hobby for you, its an obsession. i think u need help.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I got help last year, I have obsessive compulsive disorder! Can't you tell?


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

thats an unbelievable fish room , fair play dude, maintenence must be loooooong

ian


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

can i move in there?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

6-8 hours a day!!!!??? Thats a whole work shift! What do u do for a living, besides maintaining tanks that is...lol. How do u find time for your work/school and life for that matter. And sleep, what about sleep? Nice collection though, really nice. U should hire someone to care for them, good summer job for some neighborhood kid.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You have your own private "Fish Store".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jeez man. u still interested in my 2 geryi?


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

nothing more


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Very impressive personal collection

I've seen a lot of you guys turn this hobby into a real addiction


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Tibs said:


> god damn, i want ur fish room. lol i love ur designing, i think i see 4 dividers in one tank :laugh:
> [snapback]1060860[/snapback]​


some of those sich look a little cramped in them divided tanks looks like they have like like 10 inches to swim. it might just be the way im lookin at it


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great collection!!! you have a lot of money into that!!! amazing!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I knew some people would comment on divided tanks, but let me assure everyone my fish don't seem to mind. The heavily divided tanks house mostly small fish, 1-2 inch golds, 2-3 inch brandti, 4 inch sanchezi that I am raising up to group eventually. Some of the 20 longs are divided in two, and house 4-5 inch serras. These fish must not mind , they are not skittish, and eat well, with some taking fish out of my hand. I truly believe a cramped pirhana would have an exaggerated fright response, of which none of mine show any signs! BTW, I am self employed, own some rental houses, and sleep only an average of 4 hours a night. I'll leave my lights on in the fish room so I can work on tanks late at night, my girlfriend does'nt mind when I go out at 1-3 AM to work on tanks too. A real plus! I would also like to give props to Pedro, he has helped alot in the past year and a half supplying me wonderful fish. Keep the comments coming, I love to talk about my fishroom! Trebor


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

nubsmoke -- which is your favorite?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I love groups of p's, they usually show the most natural behavior. Last year I had a sanchezi/caribe tank that was my favorite. The caribe outgrew the sanchezi, and I had to separate. I had 11 sanchezi an 8 caribe in there, and it was beautiful. I separated them and kept 4 sanchezi and sold the remaining 7. I plan on duplicating this tank soon as I have the remaining 4 and just purchased 10 more. It's funny , when most people come over , they fall in love with my 16 inch rhom. They can't believe p's get that big.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I love groups of p's, they usually show the most natural behavior. Last year I had a sanchezi/caribe tank that was my favorite. The caribe outgrew the sanchezi, and I had to separate. I had 11 sanchezi an 8 caribe in there, and it was beautiful. I separated them and kept 4 sanchezi and sold the remaining 7. I plan on duplicating this tank soon as I have the remaining 4 and just purchased 10 more. It's funny , when most people come over , they fall in love with my 16 inch rhom. They can't believe p's get that big.
> [snapback]1061874[/snapback]​


Sanchezi are awesome fish. I didn't know you can keep them with other sanchezis. I guess that's only for pros eh


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

YOU CAN"T KEEP SANCHEZI'S TOGETHER? No one told me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding! The fish are nippers, as the caribe showed the narrow bite marks every now and then. I just kept the temp low, kept the water clean, and fed daily. The sanchezi each staked out a spot up high, and the caribe stayed low. That is until the caribe got bigger than the sanchezi, and started moving up in the tank. I did'nt want to risk the fish , so I separated them. Also the tank was very, very heavily planted. When the fish could'nt see each other, everything seemed OK. B ACK 51, I still am planning a large Geryi tank and would love yor fish. I am in the process of buying 7 more Geryi right now. They were in an established group and I could'nt pass them up. Enjoy your fish for a little bit longer, and if you still want I'll buy them from you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

this whole situation is totally UNREAL!







i'm not even going to try and describe it.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I did'nt plan to go this far in 99', there was'nt very many species being offered then. I got back online in the fall of 03', and I went into SHOCK! I could'nt believe what was available. That was all she wrote. I filled up that basement w/ aquariums and started ordering. I have a new basement to work on now! This one is larger (roughly 30' x 40') and has tile floors! I'm in the process of planning some large tanks in this basement ( my current fishroom will stay here). I'm collecting Geryi for a 300 gal, and plan another Sanchezi tank using 300 gal also. This home is permanent for me , so there was also the thought of a concrete/ acrylic tank of around 800-1000 gallons! I am in construction, and am familiar with concrete , concrete blocks, and ceramic tile. I fell this would be an awesome project this fall!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> can i move in there?
> [snapback]1061294[/snapback]​


I don't think he'll mind. What size tank should he put you in?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Handikapped said:
> 
> 
> > can i move in there?
> ...












Good stuff man. Awesome Set-up!


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice setup


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats amazing room .... wish I had the room


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: stop bugging him about the divided tanks
i have 20gl and 33g longs with 2-3 dividers in each and are perfect for small serra's
and when i get my own house i perdict my basement will look the smae
i am more of a piranha collector than a hobbyist


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

looks like the Amazon River took a detour right thru Trebor's basement.

Trebor, you're outta control...but i luv it


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> :rasp: stop bugging him about the divided tanks
> i have 20gl and 33g longs with 2-3 dividers in each and are perfect for small serra's
> and when i get my own house i perdict my basement will look the smae
> i am more of a piranha collector than a hobbyist
> [snapback]1063830[/snapback]​


I knew someone would see where I was coming from. I have recieved 2 shipments of fish in the past month, and did'nt have time to set up new aquariums. I made some room for the new fish by using some dividers I had. This overcrowding is short term, as I already have new aquariums waiting. I'll update these pics when I move /rearrange my fish.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet looking shoals nubsmoke....
I am working on getting my own fish room with lots of piranhas and other fish (only predatory)...
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

dam thats sweet


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice... my fish room does not hold a candle to yours... except for i have carpet and chairs







.....J/K that is an awesome collection......








I too would like to own every P.....

What is your Fav. Sera? / Pygo?

you got my wheels turning on over crowding and dividers.... i just got my over crowing under control.... you make me wanna over crowd again... i did not sleep as good however when my pygos were over crowed..... i suppose it would not matter if the seras were divided and over crowded....

NICE TANKS KEEP US POSTED


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I guess as far as a single fish goes, it would be my 16 inch rhom. You just can't beat size! As far as groups of fish, I really liked the caribe/ sanchezi tank I had. It was an exciting tank.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

6-8 hours a day holy sh*t


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

i can now die happy

thank you nubsmoke


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's one hell of a setup you have goin there man. i hope I can turn the basement of the house Im moving into a nice fish room like that


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

you have a mini9 pet storelol


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude that is the best set up I think I have ever seen. I want mine like that


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> dude that is the best set up I think I have ever seen. I want mine like that
> [snapback]1106145[/snapback]​


As soon as you say this, someone will come along and show us a better room! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need inspiration!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

You are honestly HARDCORE.









All there is to say is









Someday...that's exactly what I want to own...But I have my own ideas for a fish room...But that's another story.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Holy crap...Where are you located exactly? I had no idea you were even on here. If you are in TN I may be your new friend.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Man you are motivational with this set-up.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Red_belly said:


> Man you are motivational with this set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait, I am in the works on my next shipment of fish! I traded fry for more tanks so all I have to do is order new fish! The only thing is my fish room is about to overflow! I only have a 4' x 8' space left to put tanks, luckily I stack them to get more tanks in the room.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW more tanks!!!! 
cant wait to see it when your new fish come, what you getting?
please post a pic of your rhom!!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

HyBrid said:


> WOW more tanks!!!!
> cant wait to see it when your new fish come, what you getting?
> please post a pic of your rhom!!!
> [snapback]1126583[/snapback]​


The list contains: 1- 6" Manuelli, 1- 6" Altuvei, 4- 6" Maculatus,1- 6" Irritans, and a few more Terns and Piraya. The collection grows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, there is a pic of my rhom in the breeding section under "Fry tank pic" ,it's one of my favorite fish!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice list of new commers!
cool thanks i'll go check that pic out!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> HyBrid said:
> 
> 
> > WOW more tanks!!!!
> ...


Trebor your an animal


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > HyBrid said:
> ...


Thanks Matt. Pretty soon you will be just like me! All it takes is loads of pirhana fry to sell/trade for more fish/tanks. From the looks of your breeding endeavors you'll have plenty of fry to sell/trade real soon!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Thanks Matt. Pretty soon you will be just like me! All it takes is loads of pirhana fry to sell/trade for more fish/tanks. From the looks of your breeding endeavors you'll have plenty of fry to sell/trade real soon! buttrock.gif


Dont think I can hang with you Bro, even when I was keeping all my serras, never had anything like you have.

I do need to get 2 more 180 gallons when we sell this house, so Ill have (7) 6-8 foot tanks, plenty for me, plus the 90 gallon and fry tanks.I need your set up with the water and everything right there....









You should have atleast one of all the species soon, except the really rare ones


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> > Thanks Matt. Pretty soon you will be just like me! All it takes is loads of pirhana fry to sell/trade for more fish/tanks. From the looks of your breeding endeavors you'll have plenty of fry to sell/trade real soon! buttrock.gif
> 
> 
> Dont think I can hang with you Bro, even when I was keeping all my serras, never had anything like you have.
> ...


I figure by the end of this year I'll have everything available for sale! I've even been talking to some people about some of those rare ones, you just have to have DEEP pockets! I think my main accomplishment will be the tank I'm working on now. It's roughly 1300 gallons! I now have 9 Geryi ( and am working on 11 more) that will eventually call it home. I was hoping it would be the baddest tank at P-fury! Yeah, I really like having the water right there to use. I also have a back door 6 feet from the nearest tank, which helps in syphoning all that water out! This is one of the benifets of having all your tanks in one place!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man thats crazy, nice to see that kind of dedication. but that one shoal of p's shouldnt they be transfered into a bigger tank? i thoughtt the minimum for a shoal was 20g per fish..i could be wrong though, just checkin.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

malicious1 said:


> man thats crazy, nice to see that kind of dedication. but that one shoal of p's shouldnt they be transfered into a bigger tank? i thoughtt the minimum for a shoal was 20g per fish..i could be wrong though, just checkin.
> [snapback]1128563[/snapback]​


Which pic/tank/shoal are you referring to?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sure a 1300 G tank will be more then enough room for 20 fish


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

holy crap man i am only 17 and in high school but u got the idea of a fish room into me.. i cant wait to have one once i have a steady job after college.. man i wish there was a fast foreward button or i won the lottery....... lol i would be in paridise... and had a beautiful girl by my side!!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Jesus, your fish got there own HOUSE?!

I got a headache just thinking about keeping on top of that lot. Respect is due.


----------



## officerben (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a great room, still working on getting my pics. My room or moe like corner of a room looks nothing like that. I just started keeping pirahnas, I have 3 reds and 1 unknown. I've been into african cichlids for last five years, but everyone has them now, so I decided to try something differect.

Anyone else have pictures


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Ive been there and his P's do have their own darn house. Nub is definitely the man on this side of the country.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

man.. this is a LFS... i am just wondering aren't u afraid to see ur electrocity bill???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Trebor,

Outstanding fish room! I must say your caribe setup is my favorite. Keep up the good work. Cant wait to see the 1300 gal setup.

Damn I didnt see the date of original post someones digging up old post again.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

that room is out of control. i cant wait to see more pics. hope some will be close ups of the fish too.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

wow u must like fish


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

that is not a fish room it's a store!!


----------

